# The Simon Estes Riverfront Amphitheater/Des Moines Iowa



## JRE313 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 28, 2012)

processing looks great!! Good job


----------



## Bynx (Jul 29, 2012)

Slick as a mouses ear.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 29, 2012)

I love well-done night HDR.   And this is very well-done.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2012)

The only problem I see is you never contacted me while you were here so I could steer you towards the good places to eat so we could at least meet up.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 29, 2012)

I expect to be in Des Moines shortly.   Is that little German restaurant near the railroad station still there?   Any ideas on good shooting locations other than the obvious ones?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2012)

Hessen Haus?  AFAIK, it's still there.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jul 29, 2012)

Well done that long and short of it .


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 29, 2012)

lovely shot...


----------

